# RESISTENCIA PTC



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 11, 2006)

HOLA ME GUSTARIA SABER SI LAS RESISTENCIAS PTC TIENEN UN CODIGO DE COLORES QUE IDENTIFIQUEN SU VALOR EN GRADOS


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 11, 2006)

no que yo sepa.... ese tipo de resistencias siempre traen el valor impreso numericamente en el cuerpo o no traen ningun valor especificado....


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 12, 2006)

alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar la relacion entre ohmnios y grados centigrados de las ptc?
gracias y saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

PALLARESPUNKOI dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar la relacion entre ohmnios y grados centigrados de las ptc?
> gracias y saludos



Hola, no encontré lo que pide, pero esto tal vez le sirva de algo, yo creo que noha tabla de equivalencias , seguro cambia en cada termistor.

http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/ptc/ptc.asp

Saludos


----------

